# Arnold Schwinn drum



## oquinn (Jul 27, 2019)

I recently picked one up in the mail but one side lost his balls.
How many on each side(i think 9 ) what is the correct size and wheres the best place to get them along with a set of axle nuts?


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 27, 2019)

Old or well stocked bike shop.  Roger


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 27, 2019)

email me at bobcycles@aol.com

I have some spares


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 28, 2019)

1/4 inch


----------

